# A Life Well Wasted [Podcast] Discussion



## less (Sep 8, 2009)

_What is "A Life Well Wasted"?_

It's a gaming podcast by some dude named Robert Ashley with several twists:

- It's not a bunch of people sitting around talking, but rather a very "This American Life"-esque collage of music and interviews.
- It's production level is so high you'll forget you're listening to one amateur doing stuff for free real fast.
- It almost never even mentions specific games or consoles. It's about all aspects of gaming culture except the products. 
- It's actually _very_ good.

After a long hiatus, Ashley posted the fourth episode this week, called "Artists, Fans & Engineers", and it's his best yet. I implore, nay, beg you to check it out, even if you can't stand most gaming podcasts. God knows I can't.

Just the fact that you've probably never seen me post in this forum should strengthen my recommendation: Although I play computer games every now and then, I in no way consider myself a gamer or a part of "gaming culture". I do love good radio, though, and this, my soon to be very grateful friends, is some damn good radio.

this post


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

I love listening to good gaming podcasts so i'll certainly give this a try. Thanks.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2009)

You pitched it just fine. I'll be sure to pass it around to some people who will appreciate it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 16, 2009)

Any reason to bump for A Life Well Wasted is a good reason.

Tweets:


> *robertashley* Weird. A Life Well Wasted is on the front page of the iTunes podcast section today, and they made some custom banner for it.





> *robertashley* rt @CamiloNieto a screenshot of your moment of fame



Currently the number 4 podcast in the "Games & Hobbies" podcast section on iTunes.  Only under two NPR podcasts which aren't even about videogames and G4's daily video podcast.  Nice job ALWW.

edit: Also


> *robertashley *Cool ALWW art from my high school nerd-mate @NickDerington  Really sums up my childhood.


----------



## Kri (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be sure to check it out. No problem at all with your pitch, less.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the post, definitely checking it out.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 20, 2009)

Coolz. I will give this a try.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2009)

Finally got a RL friend of mine to check out A Life Well Wasted after pimping the shit to him for months.  He has so far listened to the first two episodes.  He didn't much care for the first episode since he has no interest in the death of EGM and most of the stories they had to share.  He especially wasn't impressed by Seanbaby's story of Phil Collins and the dicks he sucks .

I was kinda worried he wouldn't care for the show and assumed he wouldn't bother with other episodes, but he listened to episode 2 last night.  We had some good discussions and thoughts on some of the people and subjects featured.  Very cool stuff.  Can't wait for him to get to Episode 3 which I think is the best episode so far.  I have a feeling it will resonate with him even more than episode 2.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good find lads. I checked it out recently, and it is definitely a cut above most gaming podcasts I've heard and it should be said that it's not really cut from the same cloth. [although I don't really listen to gaming podcasts]



Stumpy said:


> Finally got a RL friend of mine to check out A Life Well Wasted after pimping the shit to him for months.  He has so far listened to the first two episodes.  He didn't much care for the first episode since he has no interest in the death of EGM and most of the stories they had to share.  He especially wasn't impressed by Seanbaby's story of Phil Collins and the dicks he sucks .


I don't blame him, that guy was a tit. I liked that episode though, as I had heard nothing about EGM prior to it.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Good find lads. I checked it out recently, and it is definitely a cut above most gaming podcasts I've heard and it should be said that it's not really cut from the same cloth. [although I don't really listen to gaming podcasts]
> 
> 
> I don't blame him, that guy was a tit. I liked that episode though, as I had heard nothing about EGM prior to it.


lol if you "know" Seanbaby and his antics, I can't imagine that part wouldn't be funny.  If you don't know about the guy, then yes I could see him coming off the wrong way.

I wish the ALWW posters weren't so damn small.  I want that shit the size of my walls not just a large paper size.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 23, 2009)

Episode 5 tomorrow!


			
				Robert Ashley said:
			
		

> ALWW Episode 5 out tomorrow. In the meantime, check out @ollymoss' awesome episode poster, on sale tomorrow:



Any chance we can get a title change for this thread?  A Life Well Wasted [Podcast] Discussion or something


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 23, 2009)

Finally.. 

Did you listen to the B-sides Stumpy? The full interview with the games museum fella was brilliant.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 23, 2009)

A Life Well Wasted content is rare to come by, so yeah I'll listen to whatever shows up on my podcast feed.

Its been a while, but the bits on the end of virtual worlds like EA Land (Sims Online) were awesome.  Virtual worlds happen to be one of my greater interests in gaming, so I ate that shit up.  edit: Actually that part may have also been in ep2.  Dunno, but yeah when I listened to it I enjoyed it ;3

We didn't get a B-Side for ep 4


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh god.


> robertashley
> Did I really say tomorrow? Dear lord.





> robertashley
> What if I told you that I have my own personal definition of "tomorrow?"


Welp.


----------



## Memos (Nov 24, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Episode 5 tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Any chance we can get a title change for this thread?  A Life Well Wasted [Podcast] Discussion or something



Changed the title. Hope less is okay with that.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 24, 2009)

I doubt he's actually entered the Gaming Department since making the thread. 



> robertashley
> Did I really say tomorrow? Dear lord.
> 
> robertashley
> What if I told you that I have my own personal definition of "tomorrow?"


Fuck sake. 

My 'gaming' podcast section is almost totally dry.. come to think of it we should have a separate thread for gaming podcasts in general.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I doubt he's actually entered the Gaming Department since making the thread.
> 
> 
> Fuck sake.
> ...


I usually don't make threads unless I am completely dedicated to the subject matter and dedicated to supporting it with posts, and I have to say a general gaming podcast thread has been on the top of my threads to make list for months.

Tired tonight, but no class for the rest of the week, so I will get on that shit tomorrow and pimp the shit out of it.  No doubt.

edit: 11 hours ago as of this post:


			
				Robert Ashley said:
			
		

> Slept for a few hours, and now I'm going to go at it again. Going to try to get it out today.


Would be sweet if it were available when I wake in the morning for a good morning walk.


----------



## less (Nov 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Changed the title. Hope less is okay with that.


Absolutely.


erictheking said:


> I doubt he's actually entered the Gaming Department since making the thread.


Well, duh.

You're talking about a man who just bought (yes, bought) Age of Mythology here. I'm not really up to discussing current video games.

And what's this talk about bits on virtual worlds? Is that released somewhere?

Tomorrow better come hard and fast.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 25, 2009)

less said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Well, duh.
> 
> ...


The virtual worlds part was in episode 2 in edited form and the full interview was on the B-side for that episode.

edit: Podcast thread
Movie thread

If that thread takes off it may be better to just discuss ALWW there in hopes of getting more people to give it a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2009)

It's up on the main page now. Sounds good.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 25, 2009)

Robert Ashley said:
			
		

> Limited edition episode prints by @Ollymoss for episodes 3 and 5 are on sale now:


Grrrr... The episode 3 is the only one that I truly want.  So tempting...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 24, 2010)

Six months later...

*Episode 6: Big Ideas!!!*

Now with some kind of weird viral video related to the episode.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 24, 2010)

Fuck yeah. I think I might buy this episodes posters. I wanted to get the "Why Game?" one but hesitated.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 15, 2013)

LIIIIIIVE DAMN YOU!




			
				ollymoss said:
			
		

> Olly Moss 13 Mar
> There's a new episode of @robertashley's A Life Well Wasted out next week. I did a couple of posters for it.





The long awaited seventh episode of Robert Ashley's A Life Well Wasted is coming "next week". One hundred of each poster is being made. Olly Moss is much more popular than he was ~3 years ago, so they might sell out in the blink of an eye. I'll be waiting.


----------

